# Can Roamio work as Slingbox replacement?



## yukit (Jul 23, 2005)

I just discovered my Slingbox HD pro is not working as I am preparing to travel. It is not going to help me this time, but I was thinking about a replacement; would Roamio be able to stream outside of LAN?

Based on the slingbox threads, I am thinking no. If someone figured out a way to route the stream outside of the home, I would like to know.

Since I already have a couple of tablets with Slingbox software, I might just get a Slingbox 350, but I would be willing to get a Roamio if I can stream when I am not home.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

Not yet. Streaming currently is only inside of the LAN. Sorry. Safe travels.


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

It is an announce feature that is headed to the Roamio line. Someday but not now.


----------



## prisk (Nov 19, 2006)

The Roamio won't stream outside the LAN, but if you set up a VPN connection you can get it to work. Several threads around here on how to do that. 

Also, you can download programs to your ipad and watch them on the go. It's not streaming but if you have enough content to keep you busy it will work.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

prisk said:


> The Roamio won't stream outside the LAN, but if you set up a VPN connection you can get it to work. Several threads around here on how to do that.


Did they ever get that to work consistently? I didn't think so, but maybe I am wrong.



> It is not going to help me this time, but I was thinking about a replacement; would Roamio be able to stream outside of LAN?


Not yet - is the answer, so I suppose it depends on how soon you really want the service. The Roamio reviewers looked at a BETA version of stream outside the home, and TiVo has hinted at a late 2013 release.

The beta version didn't wow the reviewers with its quality and the release date could slip... But, it is coming.

Looking at you signature - you don't need a Roamio, you already have an Elite. You just need a TiVo Stream box.

(Personally, I would get the Roamio - it is that good. But I do have a stream laying around if you want to go that route.)


----------



## Loach (Jan 11, 2013)

I've kind of been waiting to see if outside of LAN streaming works well before I pull the trigger on a Plus. Not sure I can justify the cost of a Plus without it, but if it enables my son to access our cable from his college dorm room it might shatter any remaining willpower that I have. 

Otherwise I might just get a 3rd mini to complete my setup.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

If you have a Basic Roamio or a Premiere you can get the same functionality by just buying a standalone TiVo Stream. You don't have to upgrade to a Plus.


----------



## Loach (Jan 11, 2013)

Dan203 said:


> If you have a Basic Roamio or a Premiere you can get the same functionality by just buying a standalone TiVo Stream. You don't have to upgrade to a Plus.


Understood. Lots of alternatives for completing my whole home setup if and when out of home streaming is launched.


----------



## vurbano (Apr 20, 2004)

Disappointing. I thought the plus was more than equal to a premiere and a stream. It's one of the reasons I purchased it. Now I find that it is not and I can not stream out of my network.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

vurbano said:


> Disappointing. I thought the plus was more than equal to a premiere and a stream. It's one of the reasons I purchased it. Now I find that it is not and I can not stream out of my network.


It's got 6 tuners and a MUCH faster CPU, so it is better then a Premiere + Stream. But the Stream part is exactly the same, it's just soldered onto the mobo instead of in a separate box.


----------



## buscuitboy (Aug 8, 2005)

Loach said:


> .... but if it enables my son to access our cable from his college dorm room it might shatter any remaining willpower that I have.
> 
> Otherwise I might just get a 3rd mini to complete my setup.


I would love to see this and it would make me more likely to pull the trigger on getting a Roamio, but I tend to wonder if this is really the reason for the delay in this feature as cable companies SURELY don't want this to be easily available. Therefore could threaten to not co-operate with TIVos (even though FCC requires them to w/ cable cards).

The cable company/network business model is so deeply entrenched that I could see them somehow killing something like this. Also the reason a-la-cart programming has never really taken hold and most likely won't for YEARS to come.


----------



## vurbano (Apr 20, 2004)

Dan203 said:


> It's got 6 tuners and a MUCH faster CPU, so it is better then a Premiere + Stream. But the Stream part is exactly the same, it's just soldered onto the mobo instead of in a separate box.


I had 6 tuners before with 3 premieres. This seemed like the way to go instead of buying a stream. Too bad what's soldered on the motherboard only half works, the novelty half. Why on earth would anyone want to watch tv on a 10 inch screen inside their own home? In order to be useful the feature needs to work outside of the home giving it real value.


----------



## SugarBowl (Jan 5, 2007)

vurbano said:


> I had 6 tuners before with 3 premieres. This seemed like the way to go instead of buying a stream. Too bad what's soldered on the motherboard only half works, the novelty half. Why on earth would anyone want to watch tv on a 10 inch screen inside their own home? In order to be useful the feature needs to work outside of the home giving it real value.


It's supposed to be coming this month.


----------

